# Library Spotlight - Symphony Series Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (May 19, 2020)

Avoid this one if you value your money. 
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari 
Albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Denkii (May 19, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Avoid this one if you value your money.


lol  
Agreed.


----------



## emilio_n (May 19, 2020)

I bought the Komplete 12 Collectors Edition during the sales thinking this library (full Symphony Series) will be my first and only one orchestra for a while. Big mistake. I never used it.


----------



## Yogevs (May 19, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I bought the Komplete 12 Collectors Edition during the sales thinking this library (full Symphony Series) will be my first and only one orchestra for a while. Big mistake. I never used it.



Almost made the same mistake. Ended up getting the standard version and getting Nucleus (which ironically can use the free player) instead.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 27, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Avoid this one if you value your money.



Couldn't agree more! This was one of those libraries I immediately deleted as soon as I played it.


----------



## MartinH. (May 28, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Avoid this one if you value your money.


Oh the irony... considering that I bought the whole series in part because of your brass walkthrough. :D

Looking forward to see your review of this one!


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 9, 2020)

Tonal character is a very subjective subject, and reveals why we almost always need more than one string library. This library can be made to sound really good with some effort. I too think it is greatly overpriced, and it sounds identical to LASS only maybe offering a bit LESS. I use and enjoy LASS Lite, but only for a very specific kind of sound. I especially like the punch of the shorts. The scripting is creative and fun to play with, but you do have to watch for voices dropping out. Sometimes intonation problems surface, and legato is sloppy sounding, especially if you don't tame it. You have to really want the divisi options a lot to buy the full versions of LASS or this NI twin.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 9, 2020)

Peter Williams said:


> Tonal character is a very subjective subject, and reveals why we almost always need more than one string library. This library can be made to sound really good with some effort. I too think it is greatly overpriced, and it sounds identical to LASS only maybe offering a bit LESS. I use and enjoy LASS Lite, but only for a very specific kind of sound. I especially like the punch of the shorts. The scripting is creative and fun to play with, but you do have to watch for voices dropping out. Sometimes intonation problems surface, and legato is sloppy sounding, especially if you don't tame it. You have to really want the divisi options a lot to buy the full versions of LASS or this NI twin.


My 19 minute video summed up in one tidy paragraph.


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 9, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> My 19 minute video summed up in one tidy paragraph.


I really enjoyed your excellent video. Great job!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 9, 2020)

I had it, I sold it.
An experiment on NI's part to tick some boxes. There's some lovely sounds to be plucked from the collection, and a welcome cherry on top as part of a special deal Komplete upgrade.

But as a straight up orchestral collection at full price? No way, not with BBCSO Pro in the same bracket.


----------

